# redlands, sanbernardino county, california



## radjess331 (Oct 28, 2007)

ok so i live in redlands and there is a large wash (desert with man made trickle of water running threw it) and ive heard of scorpions down there and have seen a few at my dads work that have come inside but i was wondering if any one knew as to local species of scorpions/tarantulas/ or pedes that i may find...or of any good places to look for them.....or what to look under to find some


----------



## What (Oct 28, 2007)

Flipping rocks will produce scorpions and centipedes, for tarantulas find occupied burrows and pour water down, that will usually bring the tarantula to the surface. 

Please return any rocks you flip to the place they were originally and do not over collect.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 29, 2007)

you stand a decent chance to find 

Vaejovidae scorpions (genera Vaejovis, Serradigitus, Paruroctonus, maybe a couple more)
Anuroctonus scorpions

Aphonopelma species tarantula

various mygalomorphs (~tarantula like spiders, like trapdoor spiders)

a couple species of giant centipedes (Scolopendra polymorpha, Scolopocryptops species)

check out threads from Southern CA in the field forum.

also, i live in San Bernardino for the time being and am going to start looking for bugs more now that the weather has tamed down... maybe we can go out together sometime.  you also might consider joining our local group
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/


----------



## radjess331 (Oct 31, 2007)

lo...thanks for the info...and i joined the other day....thanks again

and omg i now know what you mean by giant centipedes....o i was walking around and kicked a rock and 3 about 5 inch long really fat red centipedes come runing right at me...i just bout did a back flip...lola t first i thought i was being attacked by a bunch of really fast snakes...damn to centipedes are fast..i dont know how some people can hold some of the really giant one that get like a foot long.......hey btw i also saw 1 centipede i didnt get a pick but it is very skiny like almost a like a couple strands of string put together wide..... but super long it was 5 inches and pinkish brown .....any idea as to what it was?


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 31, 2007)

radjess331 said:


> lo...thanks for the info...and i joined the other day....thanks again
> 
> and omg i now know what you mean by giant centipedes....o i was walking around and kicked a rock and 3 about 5 inch long really fat red centipedes come runing right at me...i just bout did a back flip...lola t first i thought i was being attacked by a bunch of really fast snakes...damn to centipedes are fast..i dont know how some people can hold some of the really giant one that get like a foot long.......hey btw i also saw 1 centipede i didnt get a pick but it is very skiny like almost a like a couple strands of string put together wide..... but super long it was 5 inches and pinkish brown .....any idea as to what it was?




dude! whatever those red ones are, i want!  i hand catch everything so speed is not that big of an issue for me.  there is a species of blind centipede that is cherry red that can get to about 5". that is the Scolopocryptops sp.  i have also seen just about brick red Scolopendra polymorpha. i would LOVE to get either... i have only one tiny (~3") Scolopocryptop at this time. i really want to get groups of same colored polymorpha and breed them and see what happens

the long skinny one is almost certainly some kind of Geophilomorpha centipede.  i have seen them in the 5-6" range in SoCA before. i have a 3-4" as a pet. it eats a tiny prekilled and mashed roach nymph about once a month and seems to be doing ok. no vent.


----------

